
Is “Uber for Trash” Silicon Valley’s apocalypse–or its best bet yet? - shioyama
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/rubicon-trash-disposal-startup
======
xkcd-sucks
Lots of vanity fair pieces are well done, but this one is a bit lacking in
actual operational detail. For example, who are the independent waste haulers,
and what do they do with the stuff they pick up?

